# Seems like I found another way to tank a rating.



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Over two years my rating was up and down between 4.7 and 4.8.
Two month ago I managed to keep 5.0 for 30 days straight.
Last month, however, has been a disaster rating-wise: 4.3, 4.5, 3.0(!!!) on 7 days scale.
What changed? I was going mad trying to figure it out. Think I finally did!
About a month age I've installed a mirror on the sun visor to be able to keep an eye on a backseat and have an eye contact while talking to PAX without having to turn away from the road.
Apparently they hate it! Going to take it down for the next month to confirm.
Too bad - I was so hoping to finally see who's stealing packs of gum from the ashtrays...


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Do you really think this is the cause though? Have you tried looking into other variables such as how often you're driving during surge hours and what areas you are mostly doing service in?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> Over two years my rating was up and down between 4.7 and 4.8.
> Two month ago I managed to keep 5.0 for 30 days straight.
> Last month, however, has been a disaster rating-wise: 4.3, 4.5, 3.0(!!!) on 7 days scale.
> What changed? I was going mad trying to figure it out. Think I finally did!
> ...


POST # 1 /Red: Bison wouldn't want to
Imitate an Officious
Mustachioed Restaurant Tyrant in 
charge of Hot Nutritious Liquids but .....

"NO GUM FOR YOU!"


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> Do you really think this is the cause though? Have you tried looking into other variables such as how often you're driving during surge hours and what areas you are mostly doing service in?


I'm dazed and confused! Saw someone complaining on weird ratings behavior - he thought it was his cancelations screwing things up. I have been cancelling a lot recently as well.
Nothing else has changed.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /Red: Bison wouldn't want to
> Imitate an Officious
> Mustachioed Restaurant Tyrant in
> charge of Hot Nutritious Liquids but .....
> ...


Funny, I recently showed Soup Nazi place to my PAX that lives around the corner and haven't had a clue.

Gum is usually sits there as air freshener. Sometimes same pack for months. Until my daughter consumes all of it or someone steal the pack. They always take the one behind me and I always wanted to catch a kleptomaniac.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Red said:


> Over two years my rating was up and down between 4.7 and 4.8.
> Two month ago I managed to keep 5.0 for 30 days straight.
> Last month, however, has been a disaster rating-wise: 4.3, 4.5, 3.0(!!!) on 7 days scale.
> What changed? I was going mad trying to figure it out. Think I finally did!
> ...


Hint: it's probably the pax.

I just installed a dual channel dash cam. The unit I got does not have a monitor and the cabin cam is mounted on my sunglass holder. It looks like a radar detector. I have been going through and saving all clips when someone is in the car in case I need them.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Hint: it's probably the pax.
> 
> I just installed a dual channel dash cam. The unit I got does not have a monitor and the cabin cam is mounted on my sunglass holder. It looks like a radar detector. I have been going through and saving all clips when someone is in the car in case I need them.


Cool. Have any samples on youtube? To check the video quality? Not with pax of course to avoid trouble.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Red said:


> Cool. Have any samples on youtube? To check the video quality? Not with pax of course to avoid trouble.


Sure...standby


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Sure...standby


Falling asleep, will check tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a multi-channel .avi file & I can't figure out how to capture both separately or side-by-side yet.
I will upload some daytime pics, but the daytime quality is excellent, both inside the cab and out. This pic is with the quality set to HD(instead of full HD) and the tuning set to fine(instead of superfine). I wanted to drive for a night and see if the difference was really noticeable, because fullHD file sizes are bigger and would transfer slower


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> It's a multi-channel .avi file & I can't figure out how to capture both separately or side-by-side yet.
> I will upload some daytime pics, but the daytime quality is excellent, both inside the cab and out. This pic is with the quality set to HD(instead of full HD) and the tuning set to fine(instead of superfine). I wanted to drive for a night and see if the difference was really noticeable, because fullHD file sizes are bigger and would transfer slower
> 
> View attachment 7696
> ...


The quality is impressive! Which model is it?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Blacksys cf-100


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Hint: it's probably the pax.
> 
> I just installed a dual channel dash cam. The unit I got does not have a monitor and the cabin cam is mounted on my sunglass holder. It looks like a radar detector. I have been going through and saving all clips when someone is in the car in case I need them.


Isn't it terrible that we have to resort to recordings of pax? Then it's time to leave or break out the Smith & Wesson!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Blacks cf-100


Could you please make a post about the Dash Cam in this thread:
*A Forum Wiki For New Members*


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

think your a creeper. uber doesn't pay you to look at pax why you drive. if your that worried about the gum you shouldn't buy any. worried about 99 cent pack of gum whyyour rating plummits....I can only hope you get that warning deactivation letter


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. My first "ignore" candidate. Some people got nothing but poison I'm afraid.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Could you please make a post about the Dash Cam in this thread:
> *A Forum Wiki For New Members*


Sure


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

You are a well know member and that is your FIRST ignore? You are much more patient than I. lol. I have placed so many trolls on ignore, sometimes it is hard to follow the threads. But you know what? Life is better without the trolls. 

AJUber, I DON"T have you on ignore lol.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

That's awesome thanks for not putting me on ignore so let's look at the real issue the guy post that he has bad ratings and it's because of the mirror I simply gave them my opinion that he's a creeper, then putting the mirror up there but yet I'm the bad guy he's not the bad guy he's not the creeper but I'm the bad guy on ignore so why even come to the forums and ask people's opinions


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Could you please make a post about the Dash Cam in this thread:
> *A Forum Wiki For New Members*


DONE!

A Forum Wiki For New Members


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

got 1* cus of getting flat tyre while driving :E


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

nope I deleted it . think I had a problem with you in another thread but I had a couple of threads open last night and mistakenly put it here. so its been deleted.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Why not tell the pax about the mirror before you start the ride? Get it out in the open and to see if there is an issue with it.

BTW I have this fool AJUber on ignore too. Why can’t we also ignore that stupid avatar of his too. hahahaha


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Haven't had mirror for a while now, nothing changes: string of 5.0 days, then suddenly Boom! 4.5 after some unknown asshole. All trips are uneventful. It's just random jerks that do that to all drivers.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Had a one star rider recently, picked her up out of curiosity. Sure enough she canceled on me THREE times in a row because she couldn't find my car while I was parked right next to her. Instead of calling me. I kept patiently accepting for the sake of meeting this rare animal. Turned out to be a nice girl, just clueless and chaotic like that in general. Took me to Brooklyn during rush hour. Of course.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

The mirror is comically creepy. I laughed out loud at the thought of it. Do you really need to look into your passengers eyes while you talk to them? Forced eye contact is awkward. Some people just want a ride and to be left alone. You don't seem like a creep yourself though. Just a nice guy with misunderstood intentions.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> The mirror is comically creepy. I laughed out loud at the thought of it. Do you really need to look into your passengers eyes while you talk to them? Forced eye contact is awkward. Some people just want a ride and to be left alone. You don't seem like a creep yourself though. Just a nice guy with misunderstood intentions.


I've already been through the robbery attempt once and I would like to catch possibility of another one rather early than late. 
Of course you can get a hint right after pax enter your car, but you wouldn't remove or install a mirror after each trip, right?


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Red said:


> I've already been through the robbery attempt once and I would like to catch possibility of another one rather early than late.
> Of course you can get a hint right after pax enter your car, but you wouldn't remove or install a mirror after each trip, right?


Robbery is the threat of force or use of force to take another's property. So I wouldn't call it robbery. It's theft at most. Burglary if they got into your car with the intention to steal the gum. It is gum we are talking about, right?
Btw I don't provide my passengers anything but an iPhone charger if requested. My rating was 4.95 this week with about 110 trips. If they want gum and water they can go to the store.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Robbery is the threat of force or use of force to take another's property. So I wouldn't call it robbery. It's theft at most. Burglary if they got into your car with the intention to steal the gum. It is gum we are talking about, right?
> Btw I don't provide my passengers anything but an iPhone charger if requested. My rating was 4.95 this week with about 110 trips. If they want gum and water they can go to the store.


Of course it's not a gum. The guy tried to grab my tablet and run with it. Good thing I have a sturdy cradle.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Red said:


> Of course it's not a gum. The guy tried to grab my tablet and run with it. Good thing I have a sturdy cradle.


Lol I thought you were talking about people stealing your gum.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice ride


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Lol I thought you were talking about people stealing your gum.


Nah, the gum is partially a bait in a game "spot a kleptomaniac". I don't care about half a pack of ¢99 gum, I'm curious about the person who'd try to steal it.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

It's the same type that'll grab a bottle of water given a chance, all while being dropped off in front of their home.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> I've already been through the robbery attempt once and I would like to catch possibility of another one rather early than late.
> Of course you can get a hint right after pax enter your car, but you wouldn't remove or install a mirror after each trip, right?


Grabbing something and running off with it is theft. Used to happen all the time when I worked in a convenience store. Young white guys always. Would grab beer after hours and run out. Only a misdemeanor. Black guys would do it with cigarette cartons but that was a lot less common. If they grabbed enough it might make it into felony theft but still not a robbery.

Had a drunken Mexican once try to walk out and when I told him it was too late to buy beer he pulled out a gun. Only time I ever got robbed by a non black male.

When the cop came to take the report he couldn't believe just how stupid and drunk the guy was to turn a misdemeanor theft into a felony armed robbery.

If you pull out a gun and take a 5 cent piece of gum it's robbery. Theft is a misdemeanor up to a certain dollar value. Now if you tried to grab the item back and they hit you that would be another matter.

It seemed different ethnic groups specialized in different crimes. Shoplifting seemed color blind but women almost exclusively. The men were either much better at it and didn't get caught or it wasn't their thing. Teenage males would sometimes shoplift condoms. I guess they were embarrassed to buy them from a female. We started putting them behind the counter because of that.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Grabbing something and running off with it is theft. Used to happen all the time when I worked in a convenience store. Young white guys always. Would grab beer after hours and run out. Only a misdemeanor. Black guys would do it with cigarette cartons but that was a lot less common. If they grabbed enough it might make it into felony theft but still not a robbery.
> 
> Had a drunken Mexican once try to walk out and when I told him it was too late to buy beer he pulled out a gun. Only time I ever got robbed by a non black male.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the expert insight, I'm not too familiar with actual crime classification  Robbery does sound much cooler but I wouldn't wish that was the case though.

PS Black teens, BTW. Four of them, that's why I had to let one sit in front. Big mistake. Should've listen to my gut feeling and cancelled on sight.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

On that note, I've had people order ubers on obviously stolen phones/accounts, which is the only time I worry. But that is because I'm in SF. NY is a totally different animal. You have the right to be concerned. Livery drivers used to get killed on a regular basis out there.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Place a circle mirror with a spare razor blade next to the cocaine. Your ratings will go sky high'!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I installed a dash cam a month ago.
Since about the same time, my ratings tanked.
I don't know what happened so drastically to tank my ratings.
At this pace, another month or two and I will be done!

It is a forward looking, no audio, just video recording dash cam. I will remove it and see if there is any change. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's why I like phone-based DVRs. They run in the background, the passengers don't have a clue. There's a little indicator on top, but most riders won't see it.

Only problem is that it tends to make the phone run hot. But if you activate it only after receiving a ping, and before picking up that fare, it works great. And most can record audio, too.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Legally do we have to notify the pax that we are recording in the car?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Depends on the local law. In Georgia, I can't video someone but I can record audio without their permission. A forward facing dash cam with audio on my phone fits the bill.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Legally do we have to notify the pax that we are recording in the car?


I think so. 
At least if you want the record to be accepted as a legal evidence. 
Otherwise it's your car, you can run any type of surveillance you need there.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Red said:


> Otherwise it's your car, you can run any type of surveillance you need there.


No. Even in your own property, _video surveillance _is a whole different ball game than audio. That being said, a simple sign could serve at notification.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

JimS said:


> No. Even in your own property, _video surveillance _is a whole different ball game than audio. That being said, a simple sign could serve at notification.


Wait, so that gas station restroom's cam wasn't legal? Gotta go back and complain! :-D


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ewwww....


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I used a two channel camera from the get go. Never a problem with pax. It paid off in spades though. For one, it got a cleaning deposit paid when a fat a$$ got chocolate all over my door panel, video showed the ****** wiping his hands. $150 bucks for some leather cleaner. Another occasion a pax accused me of speeding and not using commuter lane.. Once again, camera saved the day. It recorded GPS driven speed, clearly showed me in the #1 lane. Her rating and complaint were erased. I gave her and the ****** solid ones. 

Best part of karma. It was a rainy, windy and cold day in the city. I get a ping and guess who is standing curbside in the rain .. the before mentioned Queen of lies and complaints. I put the window down and told her I cancelled, get another ride [email protected] No issues, never got a word from uber. Made my day.


----------

